# Why is the HGVC board less active than MVCI and SVO ?



## jscboston (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been spending more time than usual lately on the TUG BBS, partly because I was doing some research in advance of buying my first HGVC unit (at Flamingo).  Whenever I check the first BBS page I notice that there are far fewer people on the HGVC board than on the MVCI or SVO pages.  And the MVCI board has almost ten times the number of threads that the HGVC board does, and SVO has about three times as many threads.  

Does anyone have a theory on this?  I know the other systems are larger (particularly as to the number of resorts), but I'm surprised by the large discrepancy.


----------



## spike (Jul 5, 2008)

*Here is my theory*



jscboston said:


> Does anyone have a theory on this?


Well it's just a theory, but perhaps the HGVC is fairly simple and user friendly and doesn't lead to a lot of questions???


----------



## ricoba (Jul 6, 2008)

spike said:


> Well it's just a theory, but perhaps the HGVC is fairly simple and user friendly and doesn't lead to a lot of questions???



That's probably the  best answer.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 6, 2008)

I suspect we're just happier with HGVC.  

I don't know about the other systems but with all the variables and options available to HGVC members, I'm not sure I'd call it simple, but once you get a clear understanding how it all works, you only have to work the system to get what you want.

We were  on the phone today with the club counselers getting some questions answered prior to our next booking window.  Very helpful folks at HGVC.  It's a great system.


----------



## linsj (Jul 6, 2008)

I think there are more Marriott and Starwood owners on Tug.


----------



## Sir Newf (Jul 6, 2008)

HGVC has a very easy to use on-line reservation system which lends itself to much less frustration than Starwood's phone call process. iMHO


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 6, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> I suspect we're just happier with HGVC.



That was my first thought.


----------



## linsj (Jul 6, 2008)

Hilton also has fewer properties/locations.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2008)

spike said:


> Well it's just a theory, but perhaps the HGVC is fairly simple and user friendly and doesn't lead to a lot of questions???





linsj said:


> I think there are more Marriott and Starwood owners on Tug.





Sir Newf said:


> HGVC has a very easy to use on-line reservation system which lends itself to much less frustration than Starwood's phone call process. iMHO





linsj said:


> Hilton also has fewer properties/locations.



IMHO, All of these are the reasons that there are fewer HGVC posts than the other systems.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 6, 2008)

linsj said:


> Hilton also has fewer properties/locations.



And this is the one that annoys me with Hilton!


----------



## linsj (Jul 6, 2008)

ricoba said:


> And this is the one that annoys me with Hilton!



Me too. But the the way the system works is great and works for me. 

I'd love to own a Marriott because of the locations and quality of properties, but I can't afford the buy-in price, even at resale.


----------



## DG001 (Jul 8, 2008)

linsj said:


> I'd love to own a Marriott because of the locations and quality of properties, but I can't afford the buy-in price, even at resale.



AND - I shudder at the extra expense and hassle even after you buy your unit - $ for II membership, $ for II exchanges, $ for locking off, uncertainty about getting the coveted summer week, waiting (and waiting and waiting) for exchanges to come through (and what do you do about airfares in the meantime?) ....

I know not everyone feels this way - but hey, its great we have a choice!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2008)

tis also that this forum was only created a short time ago (relative to marriott anyway)


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2008)

linsj said:


> Hilton also has fewer properties/locations.



BINGO. 

Unless you're trying to get one of the affiliates, which generally have limited availability, then there's not much to talk about. Let's face it, Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii are pretty well covered everywhere else on these forums.

Sure it's a relatively easy system to use but if HGVC would actually give owners something to talk about like new HILTON properties in new locations, we'd be chatting away over here. As it is all we have are Vegas, Hawaii and Orlando. 

Opps, forgot about that one very expensive Manhattan/New York property......yawn.......

IMHO, HGVC, although very nice, is just plain boring.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2008)

linsj said:


> Me too. But the the way the system works is great and works for me.
> 
> I'd love to own a Marriott because of the locations and quality of properties, but I can't afford the buy-in price, even at resale.





DG001 said:


> AND - I shudder at the extra expense and hassle even after you buy your unit - $ for II membership, $ for II exchanges, $ for locking off, uncertainty about getting the coveted summer week, waiting (and waiting and waiting) for exchanges to come through (and what do you do about airfares in the meantime?) ....
> 
> I know not everyone feels this way - but hey, its great we have a choice!



I tend to agree but, being an owner of two Marriott weeks I have to say Marriott has worked out much better than my HGVC week as far as getting into quality resorts through internal Marriott exchanges vs HGVC. I suppose the "extra" costs make it all the more worth it then.

Don't forget your still paying for RCI with HGVC in the form of "club dues." There are also extra expenses with HGVC when making reservations outside your home resort as well. 

On the other and if either HGVC had the location Marriott has or if Marriott had the exchange system HGVC has, it would be an almost perfect system to own.


----------



## myip (Jul 8, 2008)

spike said:


> Well it's just a theory, but perhaps the HGVC is fairly simple and user friendly and doesn't lead to a lot of questions???



I totally agreed...  HGVC is easy to use...  No need to strategy for requalification like SVO or need a atomic clock to book a reservation like Marriott.  Love the ability to convert to HHonors Points and reasonable maintenance fees.  Easy on-line reservation system.


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 8, 2008)

myip said:


> I totally agreed...  HGVC is easy to use...  No need to strategy for requalification like SVO or need a atomic clock to book a reservation like Marriott.  Love the ability to convert to HHonors Points and reasonable maintenance fees.  Easy on-line reservation system.



Totally agree! 
I own HGVC, Marriott, Hyatt and Starwood and I find the HGVC system absolutely easy to use.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 8, 2008)

myip said:


> No need to strategy for requalification like SVO.



Newbie here...this is because SVO owners find value in 5* benefits (primarily SPG Platinum for life).  If HGVC's elite benefits were on par with SVO, this may be different (this assumes that HGVC allows a requals).


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 9, 2008)

jscboston said:


> I've been spending more time than usual lately on the TUG BBS, partly because I was doing some research in advance of buying my first HGVC unit (at Flamingo).  Whenever I check the first BBS page I notice that there are far fewer people on the HGVC board than on the MVCI or SVO pages.  And the MVCI board has almost ten times the number of threads that the HGVC board does, and SVO has about three times as many threads.
> 
> Does anyone have a theory on this?  I know the other systems are larger (particularly as to the number of resorts), but I'm surprised by the large discrepancy.



Marriott and sVO have been around for a long time- lots of owners
HGVC and Hyatt are the up and comers


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 9, 2008)

myip said:


> I totally agreed...  HGVC is easy to use...  No need to strategy for requalification like SVO or need a atomic clock to book a reservation like Marriott.  Love the ability to convert to HHonors Points and reasonable maintenance fees.  Easy on-line reservation system.



I agree starwood and Mariott have prehistoric reservation systems


----------



## myip (Jul 9, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Newbie here...this is because SVO owners find value in 5* benefits (primarily SPG Platinum for life).  If HGVC's elite benefits were on par with SVO, this may be different (this assumes that HGVC allows a requals).



HGVC doesn't allow requal.. No loop hole... Straight and forward system... You need to buy from developer.  There is nothing to discuss...  It is a well defined process..  Whether it is worth it or not, is another thread.   If you are top tiers in HGVC, you become diamond HHonors -- but you need to buy from developers..    Noone would want to spend over $150K to get to top tier.   I believe HHonors Diamond is on par with SPG Platinum for life.   Also HGVC elite benefits allows upgrade if available at check-in.  SVO took that benefits from the elite member.  The different is it costs 150K+ to get into HGVC Elite and whereas, SVO costs as low as $50K and as high as $175K.  There are many ways to get into SPG Platinum for life or SVO Elite..... 

In term of ease of use, I would say Hyatt, Hilton and SVO.
Hyatt -waitlist - don't have to wait 9:00am to book the reservation
Hilton - availability and on-line search 
SVO - like to convert to SPG for hotel stay and airline points.

SOLD Marriott --> used to own but never be able to get the reservation that I want.  Waiting game with II


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hilton Platinum and Gold*

I have been a Hilton Platinum member for the past three years.  However, I am not Platinum because of TS purchases but because for the past several years my business took me to Hilton, Double Tree, and Embassy Suites Hotels.  However, I will most likely drop to Gold next year because my business has recently taken me to more Marriott and Starwood related hotels.  The net effect is that I am currently Marriott Silver and I might reach Starwood Gold. 

The bottom line is that the Hilton system is incredibly use friendly.  Points are accumulated much more rapidly in Hilton than with Starwood or Marriott for the same amount of expenditure.  I am extremely happy with my HGVC membership.  I have redeemed HHonors for hotel stays, HGVC points for cruises, RCI exchanges, and stays at HGVC affilliatated resorts. My time sharing is for fun, not for an investment.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 9, 2008)

myip said:


> HGVC doesn't allow requal.. No loop hole... Straight and forward system... You need to buy from developer.  There is nothing to discuss...  It is a well defined process..  Whether it is worth it or not, is another thread.   If you are top tiers in HGVC, you become diamond HHonors -- but you need to buy from developers..    Noone would want to spend over $150K to get to top tier.   I believe HHonors Diamond is on par with SPG Platinum for life.   Also HGVC elite benefits allows upgrade if available at check-in.  SVO took that benefits from the elite member.  The different is it costs 150K+ to get into HGVC Elite and whereas, SVO costs as low as $50K and as high as $175K.  There are many ways to get into SPG Platinum for life or SVO Elite.....



myip, I was not attempting to compare SVO vs HGVC nor their respective benefits.  I was responding to the original question posed "why is this board less active?" and your subsequent post.  Since SVO allows requals that may lead to SPG PFL, this is a reason why SVO is more active than HGVC.

I'll bet that HGVC resale owners would exchange the "well defined process" for requal opportunities similar to SVO (assuming benefits are similar).

Thanks for your insight about HGVC.


----------



## jhm40cu (Feb 5, 2009)

Perhaps, that's becasue with HGVC there is not much to complain about!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 5, 2009)

*Correction: Hilton Diamond and Gold*

I blew it.  HGVC has platinum season and HHonors has Diamond tier membership.  We will be leaving for Spain in 3 weeks for a cruise with HGVC points and will stay at the Barcelona Hilton with HHonors points. Hilton is very easy to use.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 5, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> I blew it.  HGVC has platinum season and HHonors has Diamond tier membership.



So?  Its not like anyone noticed.  Sometimes, its better to let sleeping dogs lie.
BTW, the real reason the Hilton thread is less active, is that our posters are smarter than the  average poster. 
... "Hello, Mr. Ranger, sir!" -- Yogi Bear


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 5, 2009)

They used to allow elite by resale.  I know because I managed to get Elite resale.  However that was back when there was only 1 level of elite.  But no Elite via Resale now, and now there is 3 levels of elite and a developer purchase ONLY.  I wouldn't mind having Diamond and no fees for Rescue and Deposit, but clearly it is NOT worth the price for those small perks.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 7, 2009)

Sandy:  I see you live in Austin.  Have you spent any weekends in nearby Marble Falls and Fredricksburg?  The Hampton Inn in Marble Falls is ideally located right on the lake and every room has a lake view.  The Hampton Inn is Fredricksburg is also very nice.  My wife and I love going there to get away for the weekend.

Talent312: "Exit Stage Left" -- Snagglepuss


----------

